# pusher for john deere



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

im looking for a 10' pusher for a john deere 5520 with a 541 loader. does any one make one that attaches to the john deere quick attach. i have found many that have the skid steer attach but nothing for john deere's QA.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

you can find an adapter plate from your loader to a skid steer plate. try 
hayspear.com
fluneywelding.com


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

horst welding makes pushers to fit.


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for the replies ill check them out


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

Or switch out the loader side qa to skidsteer style. JD parts dept should be able to get it.


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

BTW, whats the trick for getting a tractor with a snow pusher to steer with the loader in float? I have fluid in the front tires, anything else?


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

You have to use the brakes to steer. Split the brake pedal and use them to steer.


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

we have the front tires filled, but have to use the brakes to steer when pushing heavy wet snow


----------

